# Lightest weight hydration pack?



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for a very lightweight hydration pack that I can use for short XC races. I have tried the whole water bottle thing and it just didn't work out for me. I don't care much about pockets but I would definitely like it to have at least one decent sized compartment that will fit a spare tube, patches, pump, and a multitool.

I was looking at either the Camelbak Hydropak or the Fox XC race hydration pack.

I am open to any other suggestions.


----------



## pikls_94 (Sep 13, 2012)

i'd suggest the gelert hydro compact 1.5. no nosense and easy to clean/fill, good price too


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I use Camelbak Lobo but it holds 100ml so might be too much for short races


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I use a CBack rogue 70 oz and its pretty light with a contoured back padding for better air flow.
Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

ScottyJ7 said:


> I use Camelbak Lobo but it holds 100ml so might be too much for short races


that's about 3.3 oz?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Camelbak has some race-oriented packs that are super-light (Octane?)


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

armoredsaint said:


> that's about 3.3 oz?


Always gotta have a smart guy around... But I noticed the same lol. He obviously meant 100oz = 3L, unless we're talking about our airline carry on.

LT ftw! If only I can win the UHFO contest sometime this lifetime.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

Osprey Viper 4 - 2l water capacity, 244 cu in main compartment, 1 lb pack weight


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

Or the Osprey Raptor 6 - 2l bladder, 365 cu in for the M/L, 1lb 9 oz


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

The Camelbak Ocyane LR is pretty lightweight and minimalistic. 70 oz of water.


----------



## melibokus (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the Nathan Hydration vests. I have an older discontinued model so can't speak to the current ones. The minimist comes with a 1.5l bladder and is 6.5oz dry and they go up from there. I use the Camelback/Osprey for other riding.

Race Vests | Nathan Sports


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

The water, tube, and tools will weigh more than the pack. And you mention a short XC race. Most racers around here carry only water for shorter races. If they flat in a short race, the race is pretty much over anyway for them.
For short races, I don't bother with spares, unless it's a course where it's a long walk back.
The courses I've raced on though, have a few easy bail out points to a road for an easier walk back.


----------



## tw0leftskis (Aug 10, 2011)

Fox racing has a lightweight pack.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

CCMTB said:


> I use a CBack rogue 70 oz and its pretty light with a contoured back padding for better air flow.
> Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


I use the same

If You don't full the bladder very much you have much more room..

I carry a pump, patches, tube, GoPro Hero 2, flat mount for GoPro, 2 cell phones and a multi-tool.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

Recently bought the Osprey Raptor 6 for racing. Minimal size but great design. Holds exactly what I wanted plus 2 liters. Just posted a full review: Osprey Packs Raptor 6 Water Carrier Reviews


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

Old thread resurrection....

Have been looking at light hydration packs for myself.

Found this:
Platypus Tokul-3
Simple design with:
1ltr of gear space
2ltr of water
482g net weight

The Platypus® Cross-Country Series Tokul XC Mountain Bike Hydration Backpack


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Wingnut


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Dakine Shuttle, 6L, 2L bladder. Holds everything you need for a 3 hour ride. Weighs 12oz. Way lighter than anything else I've seen. Take the hipbelt off and its 10oz. Really durable too. Use a bottle cage and you're good for longer.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm on my second Wingnut SplitBack. Lightest with highest capacity ratio in its class (with reachable hip pockets). Few pockets: 2 sidewing (hip) pockets (great for grabbing food while riding) and one main compartment.

Hate how most hydration packs have 5 billion pockets. They add weight.

Warning to women: you have to reposition the sternum straps by removing and then re-attaching by sewing. They are not adjustable horizontally like other packs, but permanently sewn in one place. That place is right over the girls. Have talked to company owner about this and he sold me a version for smaller people. But the strap was still in the same place as the other packs!

Warning #2: the latest version has only a velcro strap to hang the water bag on, not a hook like the earlier version. It's not very easy to use or durable.

SplitBack | Wingnut


----------

